# Bitte um Hilfe bei Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter



## juergent (13. November 2015)

Hallo,
Habe den oben genannten Splitter, jedoch laufen die Lüfter immer auf vollen Touren.
Ich hab ein lian li dk-01 Tischgehäuse mit 7 Gehäuselüfter. CPU kühler und Grafikkarte sind direkt am Board angeschlossen, diese lassen sich tadellos steuern über die AI Suite 3 von Asus. Mainboard ist ein Asus z87 plus.
Den Splitter schließe ich mit dem Y-Kabel am Netzteil, und an einem CHA_FAN am Board an.
Die Gehäuselüfter haben einen 3pin Anschluss die ich dann alle am Splitter anstecke.
Leider bin ich technisch nicht so bewandert und es kann leicht sein das ich da einen Denkfehler hab und das nicht so funktioniert.
Was mach ich falsch oder brauch ich noch etwas extra das es funzt, oder würdet ihr generell eine andere Lösung vorschlagen?
Vielen dank im voraus für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## TheLo0s (16. November 2015)

Also so wie ich das herausgelesen hab, liegt das an den 3Pin Lüftern... Steuern lassen sich damit anscheinend nur 4Pin PWM Lüfter...

Amazon.com: Drew Lankford's review of Phobya 8 x 4-Pin PWM Fan Splitter PCB (Pow...

hier geht es auch um deie Steuerung... vielleicht findest da noch infos...

Phanteks pwm-lüfter-hub

EDIT: sorry der zweite link bezieht sich auf einen Phanteks Verteiler... Aber vielleicht funzen die ähnlich....


----------



## nikon87 (16. November 2015)

Sorry, aber warum kaufst du einen 4Pin-Splitter wenn du nur 3Pin-Lüfter hast? Was macht das für einen Sinn?

Aber um dir weiterzuhelfen: Das "Problem" ist in deinem Fall, dass der Adapter das Tachosignal eben per PWM "verteilt". Für 3Pin-Lüfter geht das nicht, weil immer volle 12V beim Lüfter ankommen (wie bei PWM üblich). Die Lüfter werden also nicht per Spannung (3Pin), sondern mit einem gesonderten Signal (4Pin - PWM) gesteuert. Also hast du nur eine Möglichkeit: Anderen Adapter oder andere Lüfter kaufen. Also Adapter für 3Pin-Lüfter oder neue PWM-Lüfter.

Außerdem musst du bei ASUS-Boards zur korrekten Steuerung von 3Pin-Lüftern im BIOS die Lüftersteuerung (Q-Fan-Einstellung) auf "Erweitert" (statt "PWM") oder wie das heißt stellen. Kann ich leider gerade nicht genauer beschreiben weil ich nicht an meinem Rechner daheim bin. Ob das allerdings mit einem zwischengeschalteten Adapter funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## TheLo0s (16. November 2015)

nikon87 schrieb:


> ... (Q-Fan-Einstellung) auf "Erweitert" (statt "PWM") oder wie das heißt ...



Bei meinem ASUS Z97i kann man dort zwischen PWM und DC umschalten... DC wäre dann 3Pin


----------



## nikon87 (16. November 2015)

TheLo0s schrieb:


> Bei meinem ASUS Z97i kann man dort zwischen PWM und DC umschalten... DC wäre dann 3Pin


Also ich kenne das so (ist bei meinem Gene VI und war auch beim Maximus V Hero so), dass es "PWM" (Pulssignalgesteuert), "DC" (Spannungsgestuert) und "Erweitert" (oder Ähnlich) gibt. "Erweitert" ist dafür, falls man beide Arten von Lüftern (4Pin und 3Pin) mischt. Falls du nur 3Pin-Lüfter hast, solltest du also "DC" wählen. Ob das aber wie gesagt mit dem zwischengeschalteten Adapter funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Musst du einfach mal testen.


----------



## juergent (18. November 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten,
Ich hab jetzt alles durch probiert und er funktioniert definitiv nur mit 4pin Lüfter (pwm) bei meinen 3 pins geht es nur auf Vollgas, hab dann einen boxed Kühler der noch original verpackt war mit einem 4 pin angehängt und der kann ohne Probleme gesteuert werden, nur zur Info für Leute die das Teil auch kaufen möchten.
Ich hab nach dem langen herum Testen so die Nase voll gehabt das ich mir den aquaero 6 bestellt habe da ich auch noch ein farbwerk im PC integriert habe, jetzt ist Schluss mit geht nicht, keine Ahnung u.s.w. 
Freue mich schon urigst auf das Teil, hoffe ich blick da durch.
Nochmals besten dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## juergent (18. November 2015)

Ach ja, die 3 pin Lüfter über die Spannung zu Steuern wird wohl auch gehen, jedoch hab ich solch eine Einstellung an meinem board nicht gefunden. In der Asus Software gibt es die Einstellung, jedoch ist sie bei mir ausgegraut. Und dieQ-Fan-Einstellung "Erweitert" kann ich nur am Cpu Lüfterstecker anwenden.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## nikon87 (18. November 2015)

juergent schrieb:


> Und dieQ-Fan-Einstellung "Erweitert" kann ich nur am Cpu Lüfterstecker anwenden.


Ja...das passt schon so. Die Einstellung gilt dann für alle Lüfter. Wenn das im BIOS so eingestellt ist sollte die Option auch in der AI Suite verfügbar sein. Ich stelle das schon immer auf Erweitert auch wenn ich gar keine 3Pin-Lüfter verwende...könnte ja mal einer eingebaut werden und dann muss ich nicht erst ins BIOS. Und bei mir stehen in der AI Suite beide Optionen zur Verfügung. Ich habe übrigens auch ein ASUS Z87 Board...sollte also ziemlich gleich sein.

Aber wie gesagt kann es auch sein, dass das Board wegen dem Adapter die Lüfter gar nicht als solche erkennt und somit logischerweise auch keine Steuerung möglich ist. Oder der Adapter ist einfach nicht für Spannungssteuerung ausgelegt, weil er einfach IMMER auf allen Kanälen 12V raushaut.


----------



## juergent (18. November 2015)

Hallo nikon87,
ja ich denke auch das der Adapter meinem Board nichts erzählt, da wenn ich die 3 pin Lüfter direkt am Board anschließe kann ich in Fan Expert zwischen smart mode und rpm mode auswählen, grumpf hätte mir nie träumen lassen das einmal so viel Zeit für Lüfter und Adapter drauf geht :o
Hmmm, das mit der Erweiterten Einstellung wurmt mich jetzt, wusste nicht das die dann für alle Lüfter gilt.
Denke das werde ich zum Spas noch testen, ob es dann doch noch funktioniert hätte.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Fafafin (18. November 2015)

juergent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe den oben genannten Splitter, jedoch laufen die Lüfter immer auf vollen Touren.
> Ich hab ein lian li dk-01 Tischgehäuse mit 7 Gehäuselüfter. CPU kühler und Grafikkarte sind direkt am Board angeschlossen, diese lassen sich tadellos steuern über die AI Suite 3 von Asus. Mainboard ist ein Asus z87 plus.
> Den Splitter schließe ich mit dem Y-Kabel am Netzteil, und an einem CHA_FAN am Board an.
> ...



Diese Kombination kann nicht funktionieren. Zur Erklärung:
Gehäuselüfter mit 3-Pin-Anschluss werden über die Spannung zwischen Pin1 und Pin2 geregelt (normal 5...12V). Pin3 ist das Drehzahlsignal.
Beim PWM-Anschluss liegen zwischen Pin1 und Pin2 immer 12V. Pin3 ist das Drehzahlsignal. Pin4 ist das 25kHz-PWM-Signal für die Regelung der Drehzahl.
Bei einem (8-fach-)PWM-Splitterkabel werden alle (8) Anschlüsse Pin1 und Pin2 der Lüfter mit 12V vom Netzteil versorgt, Pin1 und 2 vom Mainboard gehen ins Leere.  Pin3 ist das Drehzahlsignal von einem von den (8) Lüftern zum Mainboard. Pin4 ist das 25kHz-PWM-Signal vom Mainboard für die Regelung der Drehzahl.
Damit sind Gehäuselüfter mit 3-Pin-Anschluss über das PWM-Splitterkabel an Pin1 und Pin2 mit 12V vom Netzteil versorgt, ein Lüfter meldet seine Drehzahl auf Pin3 zurück, der 4. Pin vom Mainboard geht ins Leere und daher wird auch nichts in der Drehzahl geregelt. Spannungsregelung über das Mainboard geht ebenfalls nicht, da ja Pin1 und 2 vom Mainboard (5...12V) ins Leere gehen und die Lüfter an 12V vom Netzteil hängen.


----------



## juergent (19. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Fafafin,
danke für die Info die sogar ich verstehe  somit kann ich den Spaß-Test abhacken, und die Ära 3 pin Lüfter an einem 4 pin Adapter abschließen, und die Ära aquaero einläuten. Denke mal das ich euch damit wieder etwas nerven werde.
Gruß Jürgen


----------

